# Just curious...Why A S&W .460 And .500?



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

...??? They're the 2 most powerful production handgun loads and seem to have overlapping ballistics. In other words, the .460 has a faster muzzle velocity but the .500 packs slightly more energy. So which one truly packs more "punch"? And where does .454 Casull and .480 Ruger fit in? If you were going to buy one of these "super calibers" which one would you buy? Kind of fun questions, don't ya' think? But I really would like to know the answers. Anyone out there have 'em?:smt017


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

The answer is the same as the campaign slogan of one of our illustrious candidates for governor, Kinky Freidman......"Why the hell not?"

:smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082 :smt082


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Charlie,

I like it. He's got my vote!


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Regarding the guns, it must just be a marketing thing. Who knows exactly what caliber would be necessary to do exactly the right thing if a bear got after you while you were fishing. That seems to be the senario to need that particular gun (in a short barrel). A 300 gr. .45 Colt loaded way up could do a lot of damage to a bear up close. Just depends on what ya' want to spend your money on. 
Doesn't seem to be anybody runnin' for gov. down here that's worth votin' for, IMHO. Don't know what I'm gonna' do. :smt076


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I have never shot these big guns, but I have seen people shoot them. The recoil is big time hard. For me the .44 mag would be a better choice. Why because I could get off more follow up shots with it. Very few bears are killed with one shot when they jump you. Hunting yes where you take the time to place a shot, but not in a attack.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I view the 500 S&W more of a close range revolver. The 460 S&W is very flat shooting. The 460 S&W is for longer ranges and people, like me, that do not handle heavy recoil as well as the pros do. Regards, Richard


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

+1 With Richard from what I have read in books, and seen on the net.


----------

